# battmanh's Shrimp & Buce Tank



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi all, just thought I'd start up a tank journal for my shrimp/buce tank.

Equipment:
ADA 45P
Finnex Fugeray-R Ultra Slim Aquarium LED Light Fixture
Eheim Classic 150 (Eheim 2211) + ADA Lily Pipes
ADA Amazonia
Spiderwood

Plants:
Anubias barteri
Anubias barteri var. nana
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'
Bucephalandra Brown Sugar
Bucephalandra Brownie blue
Bucephalandra Brownie helena
Bucephalandra Brownie purple
Bucephalandra Fino Mimosa
Fissidens fontanus
Riccardia chamedryfolia (Mini Pellia)
Hydrocotyle tripartita

Shrimp:
Crystal Red Shrimp
Golden Bee Shrimp

This is how it looked when I first started the tank:








Soaking the spiderwood before I decided to put it in the shrimp tank:








Most recent photo of the tank:








Close up of some CRS and my favourite buce (Fino Mimosa)!:








Baby shrimp 








Thanks for looking!


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

Aw the baby is so cute. Great looking tank! That piece of wood is awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Nicely done. Fantastic wood and nice plants = happy babies


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Just wanted to update with a few pictures of some new shrimp I added. They were purchased from shrimpfever (thanks Bobsidd for organizing the group buy). Enjoy!

Black King Kong








Blue Bolt








Just hanging out


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

That king kong looks majestic


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Great tank, Matt. The shrimp look great in there. Hopefully lots of baby BKK in your future.


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Bobsidd said:


> Great tank, Matt. The shrimp look great in there. Hopefully lots of baby BKK in your future.


Thanks! I hope all your shrimp are doing well too. I am starting up a new shrimp tank soon to separate male mischlings in the future.

Another update: just bought some wine red shrimp for the tank and took a few pictures. Enjoy!














One happened to become berried today!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow nice shrimps! Beautiful! 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

Those are absolutely beautiful wine reds you got there. Where did you get them from and how much? Also, arent you worried about cross breeding? I thought you would get mischlings if they breed together, but I'm not an expert breeder.


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

mysticalnet said:


> Wow nice shrimps! Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks!



MDT said:


> Those are absolutely beautiful wine reds you got there. Where did you get them from and how much? Also, arent you worried about cross breeding? I thought you would get mischlings if they breed together, but I'm not an expert breeder.


Thanks! I got them from Aquariums West for 3 for $50. I'm not worried about cross-breeding, just hoping they breed! When mischlings are produced I will separate male mischlings and keep female mischlings in the tank to breed with the Taiwan bees and hope my luck is good so I can get more Taiwan bees. When I have a decent colony of Taiwan bees I will likely keep just the same types together for more selective breeding.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like you spent quite a bit on shrimps lately lol! 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

> Thanks! I got them from Aquariums West for 3 for $50. I'm not worried about cross-breeding, just hoping they breed! When mischlings are produced I will separate male mischlings and keep female mischlings in the tank to breed with the Taiwan bees and hope my luck is good so I can get more Taiwan bees. When I have a decent colony of Taiwan bees I will likely keep just the same types together for more selective breeding.


Oh I didnt know AW carried them, that's really cool. You'll have to keep me updated because I have been thinking of adding some wine reds too but I am not sure if I want to mix them with my crs/cbs, just cuz I havent decided what I really want to do with my shrimps. In any case, I'm wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

mysticalnet said:


> Looks like you spent quite a bit on shrimps lately lol!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


The wallet hurts hahaha but I am so happy with my shrimp tank right now. I don't imagine your new tank was a small expense either  it is looking beautiful by the way!



MDT said:


> Oh I didnt know AW carried them, that's really cool. You'll have to keep me updated because I have been thinking of adding some wine reds too but I am not sure if I want to mix them with my crs/cbs, just cuz I havent decided what I really want to do with my shrimps. In any case, I'm wishing you lots of luck!


Yeah they carry them every once in awhile. I called to make sure they had them this week. I think there were only 4-5 left after I bought some. I will keep updating here (hopefully with pictures of baby mischlings) but it'll take awhile to get the colony going. Thank you very much! I hope your new tank has much success as well


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hahahah... my tank equipment are actually almost all second hand traded or bought on BCA.  I'm glad you're happy with your shrimp tank. Breed! Then sell me some. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Apparently, Aquariums West get their taiwan bees from a local breeder. No idea who that is, but I sure would like to know. Keep us posted on how the breeding goes, Matt. Did you see Tommy is having another sale? Someone needs to tell that guys to stop putting shrimp on sale. My wife is going to kill me.


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

mysticalnet said:


> Hahahah... my tank equipment are actually almost all second hand traded or bought on BCA.  I'm glad you're happy with your shrimp tank. Breed! Then sell me some.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


I hope I will be able to breed enough to sell!



Bobsidd said:


> Apparently, Aquariums West get their taiwan bees from a local breeder. No idea who that is, but I sure would like to know. Keep us posted on how the breeding goes, Matt. Did you see Tommy is having another sale? Someone needs to tell that guys to stop putting shrimp on sale. My wife is going to kill me.


I would love to know who this breeder is too. Hopefully they are a member on BCA. I did see the new sale and the prices are great. I was so tempted to make an order but I would have ended up buying way more than necessary. So hard to have self-control when it comes to shrimp!


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Just a small update/tease. I have decided to put some more focus on growing moss as they seem pretty popular here on BCA.

Mini pellia + pregnant wine red shrimp. I have 4 mats of these growing right now. 3 in low tech and testing the growth of 1 in my high tech tank.








Fissidens + blue bolt shrimp:








On another note, I was at April's the other day and saw some beautiful halfmoon bettas so I was inspired to start up a new tank. It is an ADA 30W (30 cm x 18 cm x 24 cm) with ADA Amazonia and Seiryu stone. I will likely go with a DHG carpet in here with a single halfmoon betta and some shrimp culls.








Thanks for reading!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice! !

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Shrimp pics!!! 

Had some Anubias nana 'Petite' in the high tech tank with some algae on it so I threw it in to the shrimp tank for cleaning. They do a great job of cleaning:


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

How's the tank coming along?


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

battmanh said:


> Shrimp pics!!!
> 
> Had some Anubias nana 'Petite' in the high tech tank with some algae on it so I threw it in to the shrimp tank for cleaning. They do a great job of cleaning:
> View attachment 120850
> View attachment 120858


Those are some very nice shrimps you've got there. Where did you get them from? AW?

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Lawson - The tank is doing pretty well. Everything grows so slow in there so it pretty much looks the same. I never had a vision for the tank so I didn't really aquascape it. One day I might reorganize it to actually look nice.

I don't have a heater in my tank so my shrimp take a break from breeding during winter but now that the weather has warmed up I have a couple berried CRS (no berried Taiwan bees yet ). I have been growing a ton of moss lately - in all my tanks actually.

Ash - Thanks! I should really start separating them to avoid interbreeding but maybe a few hybrids wouldn't be too bad. Here's a list of my shrimp and their sources:

7 Black King Kongs - ShrimpFever
3 Blue Bolts - ShrimpFever
5 Tigers - ShrimpFever
3 Wine Reds - Aquariums West
3 Golden Bees - BCA User
~20 CRS - BCA User and homebred

and finally some pictures:
Full-tank shot while the shrimp are eating









Shrimp eating









Tiger shrimp on mini pellia









Top-down shot - as you can see I'm trying to mass produce moss  (8 stainless steel mesh - 3 mini pellia and 5 fissidens)









Here are some random pictures from my other tanks showing my PFRs and growing moss wherever I can:
PFR + pygmy cory eating hikari algae wafer









Growing moss in that tank









Growing moss in my 90P before I add discus in a month









Growing moss in my 60P planted tank (red plant on the right is AR 'Rosanervig', such a beautiful plant)









Thanks for reading!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

My AR mini that I got from tropica 1,2 grow containers look like your AR 'Rosanervig'. Lawson thinks so too. I think now that probably tropica screwed up the labelling for those that I got! 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

I got some more Bucephalandra - this time from SKA. They arrived quickly in great condition and larger portions than ThePlantGuy. Thanks MDT for organizing the group buy!

I believe most of the current leaves are emersed growth. I will update again once I have beautiful submerged growth.

Picture with them and their labels so I don't forget which Buce is which.









Lamandau mini red and red cherry on the right









Dark skeleton king and catherineae red on its left









Pink lady









Can't forget about the shrimp!


----------

